# Excellent use for old miter saw blades



## ThisCarpenter (Apr 10, 2013)

Found an excellent use for old miter saw blades. Makes for a great circular saw! It works great and looks a bit medieval.


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

That doesn't look real safe.


----------



## declinetostate (Feb 26, 2008)

why not a chainsaw? I thought pinning guards was sketchy


----------



## ThisCarpenter (Apr 10, 2013)

I was removing sub floor sheeting next to a finished tile floor about 3.5" total in thickness. to deep for a circular saw.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

make a Video. :thumbsup:


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Why punt in that situation? You went for it (and took the necessary precautions I'd sure) and went for it!


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like a good way to lose some toes


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Stop!! When it binds up it in your material it would be most clear.


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

its really no different then this.







and this is made for cutting roofs


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

vos said:


> its really no different then this.
> and this is made for cutting roofs


Looks like suicide to me that's why they make the ones with 2 blades spinning in at diff directions so no kick back


----------



## danacve (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks like a good way to lose some toes


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

bbgcarpentry said:


> Looks like suicide to me that's why they make the ones with 2 blades spinning in at diff directions so no kick back


this is on are fire departments saw


----------



## RCCIdaho (Jun 3, 2011)

Seems legit, I'd use it.


----------



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow!!  I guess I'm a sissy, because I dont think I would ever even think about using that. If my memory serves me correctly, any of those saws that I've used don't have an electric brake on them either. Be careful & good luck. Also I assume you are the owner, & it's one thing for you to use it & another if you let your employees use it.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

There was a firefighter in my area who recently got messed up from using a similar setup. A piece of carbide flew off and did some major damage. Those miter saw blades aren't rated to spin that fast. Be careful man.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Bring your brass balls and "A" game with that saw. :thumbup:


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

Lol. Is that thing OSHA approved.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Jdub2083 said:


> There was a firefighter in my area who recently got messed up from using a similar setup. A piece of carbide flew off and did some major damage. Those miter saw blades aren't rated to spin that fast. Be careful man.


Yeah, I was gonna say to check the maximum RPM's.

On another note, over the years I must have had a couple hundred carbide tips come up missing on various blades but haven't once figured out where they went.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Anybody seen "1001 ways to die"? Hopefully it's not another episode in the making.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Can't be that bad... Just don't stand in front of the guy running it.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

[email protected]#e said:


> I think there was some exaggeration in that comment. You shouldn't take things so seriously . The point is it's dangerous and I've seen the consequences


So I'm supposed to take the fact of it being dangerous very seriously, right? I mean that's the whole purpose of the sensationalism right? But I shouldn't take things so serious... Make up my mind. That's the problem with being f.o.s. it takes away from the purpose. Get it?


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

If it's faster? ...........it usually is more dangerous. I like to use tools for their intended or designed use. This saw is for cutting pavers, concrete, etc. Wood cutting saws with a large diameter typically turn at much lower rpm's. There's a reason........so you are less likely to kill yourself


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

PrecisionFloors said:


> See it's sensationalist bull**** like this that would get you a job as a White House press Secretary. The human body holds 6 quarts of blood. If the guy lived for two days he didn't lose more than half. Three quarts of anything would get soaked up by dirt faster than you could get a pump turned on and a hose dropped in the hole. The country is being ruined by the pussification of it's "men".


Take a 2 liter soda and dump it out on the ground. Then imagine that's blood. Not many people have seen that much blood so they're bound to say things like the above.

Nevertheless, the point stands that using that tool with that blade is really ****ing dangerous. The attitude that people are being "pussies" for not taking unnecessary risks gets people seriously hurt.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Clarke Carpentry said:


> I had one lodged in my neck for about 6 weeks a couple of years ago.
> 
> Yes it took that long to realize that it wasn't just a scratch.


Wow, neck wounds are almost always fatal.
I caught one in the chest. Drove home 100 miles and wifey (aka the Royal B***h) said, oh that's nothing, go back to work.
Lucky for me, I didn't listen to her and went directly to the Doc.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd use it


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Clarke Carpentry said:


> Take a 2 liter soda and dump it out on the ground. Then imagine that's blood. Not many people have seen that much blood so they're bound to say things like the above.
> 
> Nevertheless, the point stands that using that tool with that blade is really ****ing dangerous. The attitude that people are being "pussies" for not taking unnecessary risks gets people seriously hurt.


Why use a chainsaw? Pretty unnecessary risk when a handsaw is faaaaar less likely to cause injury....


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

skyhook said:


> Wow, neck wounds are almost always fatal.
> I caught one in the chest. Drove home 100 miles and wifey (aka the Royal B***h) said, oh that's nothing, go back to work.
> Lucky for me, I didn't listen to her and went directly to the Doc.


I count myself very lucky. One, it was less than 1/4" piece, two it missed anything major, and three it was a brand new blade and so somehow didn't cause any kind of infection.

I was the other way though, I kept insisting it was fine whereas my wife was convinced there was something in it. She basically sat on my chest on the couch and pulled it out with a knife and tweezers.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Why use a chainsaw? Pretty unnecessary risk when a handsaw is faaaaar less likely to cause injury....


:laughing:

Well now you're just being ridiculous. What are you, some sort of sensationalist liberal?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Why use a chainsaw? Pretty unnecessary risk when a handsaw is faaaaar less likely to cause injury....


Keep dreaming. That's pure b.s.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Dont they make a blade similer to a miter saw blade for those saws?? Not the one in a previous post. Think its callee an evo blade or something along those lines??

I do belive the company i work for has one. 

Neeeless to say that set up looks sketchy.


----------



## Mitchell Const. (Jan 25, 2009)

I've used that setup before , yeah it's dangerous but it is easy to control the throttle On the saw. just because it goes full throttle does not mean it always has to be wide open


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I guess that is not much different than me using my .38 instead of a stupid drill to run a TV cable into my barn.


----------



## ThisCarpenter (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes!


----------



## [email protected]#e (Jul 5, 2007)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Why use a chainsaw? Pretty unnecessary risk when a handsaw is faaaaar less likely to cause injury....


Well the short answer is a chainsaw is designed for that job. Chainsaws have rakers to keep them from kicking back. As do the demo blades that look like mitre saw blades. 

Chirp me all you want. I'm sure the kid with a quick cut saw in his neck would find it [email protected]*king hilarious. Also to the jackass call me a liberal whatever. There may of been an exaggeration on the amount of blood but I assure you there is no exaggeration on the fact that a 21 year old kid died. So keep laughing and I'm sure it'll be real funny when it's you or your kid that gets killed.


----------

